

Ask HN: Learning About The Start-Up Process - Floopsy

Can you suggest the top resources for learning about start-ups in general?<p>i.e. What I mean is: If one were to go embark upon the long road towards putting together a start-up, is there some sort of road-map or training material that you would recommend?
======
jfdimark
Hi -

I think the first thing to note is that: there is no 'right way' to start a
start-up, though there are probably some wrong ways and things to avoid. To
that end, you probably only need to do a minimal amount of reading, and then
it is very much all about doing. Only once you start the process will you
begin to see specific gaps in your knowledge or a bump in the road you need to
get over. This where specific reading and resources will be 10x more valuable
than general roadmaps.

However, these are good resources:

<http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/on-entrepeneurship/> \- Mark Suster's blog
is excellent, and his indexed start-up advice is an amazing resource to being
with. [http://www.amazon.com/The-Startup-Owners-Manual-Step-By-
Step...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Startup-Owners-Manual-Step-By-
Step/dp/0984999302/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349095564&sr=8-1&keywords=steve+blank)
\- this book is very much in vogue at the moment. I have it, and it makes a
lot of sense, and takes you one step at a time down the most important path of
all - product development <http://www.quora.com> \- this should be one of your
best friends, as it has a huge amount of start-up related advice

Hope this helps.

~~~
Floopsy
Thank you very much! I appreciate it - Very useful information! Would upvote
x10 if I could.

